# Musty water from water softener



## tranders (Aug 15, 2009)

A bit of a story here, so bare with me:

Bought a house built in 1984. I do not know how old the softener is though. We started getting musty water from all house fixtures. I was not sure that the softener had been cycling, so the softener was my first culprit (city water was checked and is not the issue). I bypassed the softener and the musty smell/taste went away. I disabled the bypass and manually cycled the softener and ended up with salt water (brine) at each fixture. I enabled the bypass again and began to disassemble the softener valve (Fleck 5600 Econominder). I thought at least the timer was bad, but it turns out it is fine. I found no real issues with any of the parts (Brine valve, valve assembly, drain). There was a small amount of residue buildup on some parts as we do have very hard water here, but seemingly nothing that would disrupt functionality. I then manually cycled the softener twice and ended up with salt water at the fixtures again. After a weekday of light use (two persons - showers, etc), the salt water seems to be gone and as of today after work has been replaced with.....wait for it....musty water. Thoughts please??


----------



## Gary Slusser (Sep 16, 2008)

If you use water during a regeneration, you may get salty water or not but, you should mix a 1/3 cup of nonscented bleach in a gallon or two of water, pour it into the water in the salt tank, not down through the salt, and do a manual regeneration. That will sanitize the softener and should get rid of the musty smell.

Do not mix bleach with Iron out etc..


----------



## tranders (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks Gary. When you say "not through the salt", do you mean I should remove all the salt from the tank first?


----------



## Gary Slusser (Sep 16, 2008)

Move the salt off to the side if possible, or take some out until you can, then pour it into the water.


----------



## bjr23 (Feb 13, 2005)

*Me too*

I got the same softener as you and have a musty taste. I'll try the 1/3 cup clorine trick and see if it helps. I've seen somewhere that the resin needs replaced every so often, (maybe I read it on the sofener site) although I've not done that yet. Anyone else heard of having to replace resin in resin tank? bjr


----------



## Gary Slusser (Sep 16, 2008)

Yes but, resin usually doesn't go bad unless you have a lot of chlorine, like over 1.5 ppm of Free chlorine in the water for years. Then the resin will be mushy instead of hard.

Musty odor is not due to bad/mushy resin.


----------



## tranders (Aug 15, 2009)

Added bleach through the brine tank and cycled a couple of times yesterday. I wanted to make sure the chlorine was out of the system. I think I will cycle again because it seems apparent to me that the system is not getting fully rinsed out. Had the salty water again after the cycling and water was not in use during the cycle since no one was home (ice maker, heater could have pulled a little water I suppose). This morning's showers were musty again. 

I read too that the resin can wear out over time. Is there a way to gain access to check for mushy-ness? I tried removing my valve from the tank a couple of times, but wasn't sure how hard to crank on it. It should screw off, yes?

Even if they are not mushy, I am afraid that the system may have sat unused for long enough that bad things began to grow inside the tank, especially with our hot summers here in Phoenix. If that happened and standard cycling is not able to clean out the resin, it seems the resin would need to be replaced (or separated apart and cleaned well).


----------



## tranders (Aug 15, 2009)

Was reading the IRB thread too as it has a few related subjects (http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=39754&referrerid=60467), but I don't think IRB plays a factor in my issue being on city water and all.


----------



## tranders (Aug 15, 2009)

Set the softener to regen overnight last night. No salty water this morning, which was good, but the must was still there.


----------



## Gary Slusser (Sep 16, 2008)

You should have done the chlorination and no more and then used the water to see if the musty was gone. Had you needed to do the extra cycles, I would have told you to do them.

You could have IRB even if... you are on city water.


----------



## tranders (Aug 15, 2009)

I did follow the instructions. Not too interested in drinking bleach water! And I may have put a little too much in, so couldn't take the risk and what do the extra cycles hurt? Will try some Iron Out I guess. Would still like to get the valve assembly off just to get a look at the resin (curiousity if nothing else).


----------



## Gary Slusser (Sep 16, 2008)

tranders said:


> I did follow the instructions.


Actually you did not follow the directions. 

Here they are again; ... mix a 1/3 cup of nonscented bleach in a gallon or two of water, pour it into the water in the salt tank, not down through the salt, and do a manual regeneration. That will sanitize the softener and should get rid of the musty smell.

Do not mix bleach with Iron out etc.. 
***************



tranders said:


> Not too interested in drinking bleach water! And I may have put a little too much in, so couldn't take the risk and what do the extra cycles hurt?


Your assumption that you would be drinking bleach water is incorrect. And why did you NOT follow the 1/3 cup directions and use MORE!!

CHLORINE damages RESIN!!

The valve went through a backwash and then a final rinse before getting back to service; but you didn't know that, but I did but...

THINK, one you don't know what to do, two, not following directions will get you what?, three, becasue you don't know what to do, you can only assume and mostly incorrectly, if you THINK about it. 

You are looking to get rid of a musty odor, why would you have to drink the "bleach water" to see if it smelled musty!! SMELL IT.



tranders said:


> Will try some Iron Out I guess. Would still like to get the valve assembly off just to get a look at the resin (curiousity if nothing else).


Iron Out etc. won't kill bacteria or odors.

You want to check the resin, go for it, you unscrew the control valve out of the tank. Even if you assume it's too hard to do 'cuz ya might break something like you already said IIRC. Trust me unless you beat on it, you won't break anything. 

When you take the valve off, beware of pulling the distributor tube up any and that later when screwing the valve back into the tank you break the bottom basket causing your gravel if any and resin to get out into your plumbing as soon as you turn the water back on and run any water in the anywhere in the house. That shouldn't sound like something you'd want t ohappen...

If you aren't going to follow directions as if the thing will blow up in your face, don't expect me to tell you what and how to do anything more. So if you want more help, follow the sanitizing directions and SMELL the water for musty after flushing the stagnant water out of the plumbing and see if it does or not. And if it does if it gets stronger as you use water.

ps. the distributor tube with your brand of control valve, can not stick up out of the tank more than 1.25".


----------



## rar (Mar 22, 2010)

I have the same musty smell problem from my water softener that was installed two months ago. Should I also try the bleach to sanitize the water softner?


----------



## Gary Slusser (Sep 16, 2008)

It's do that, live with the musty smell or, by pass the softener If that gets rid of the odor. I'd by pass the softener first and run a few gallons of water to see if the odor goes away, because the odor may not be from the softener.


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

rar said:


> I have the same musty smell problem from my water softener that was installed two months ago. Should I also try the bleach to sanitize the water softner?


Is the smell in both the Hot and Cold? or just in one?


----------



## rar (Mar 22, 2010)

Not sure but probably only the cold. I only smell it in the smallest of three bathrooms which is located directly above the softener and the first place in the house the water goes to.


----------



## NHMaster (Dec 21, 2009)

Get a couple of friends to give it the sniff test. It may be Hs and your nose can't differentiate the smell. If it's a sulpher smell then you will have to treat after the softener (or live with it) Otherwise, if it is musty you can bypass the filter ( do not run chlorine through the resin bed) and then chlorinate and flush the piping. 

Hi AK, welcome. How you been?


----------



## rar (Mar 22, 2010)

Several others notice the same smell. All the plumbing is new cpvc as the bathroom was remodeled a year ago. Do you think the brand of salt being used for the brine could be the problem or that using potassium chloridre would make a difference? *

*


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

rar said:


> Several others notice the same smell. All the plumbing is new cpvc as the bathroom was remodeled a year ago. Do you think the brand of salt being used for the brine could be the problem or that using potassium chloridre would make a difference? *
> 
> *


Does the smell go away if the softener was put into a bypass mode?

If bypassing the softener the smell goes away then a cleaning bath with bleach, iron out or some other resin cleaner would be in order.. just using them as per the information on the side for the iron out or resin cleaner.. and the unit going through a few extra cleaning cycles about 6 hours apart should clean up the resin...

Using some chlorine or bleach to clean the resin is not going to shorten the life of the resin that much. It will be used like the salt, pulled in run through and then flushed out of the softener.

If the smell does not go away with the softener in bypass... then a carbon filter is going to be needed... either block 4"x20" or full tank much like the softener.

NHM ,,, been doing great..road trips for customers.:no:


----------



## rar (Mar 22, 2010)

The smell goes away when the softener is put in bypass. I have been to Lowes and Home Depot and they have never heard of resin cleaner. Is there another name for it?


----------



## Gary Slusser (Sep 16, 2008)

rar said:


> Several others notice the same smell. All the plumbing is new cpvc as the bathroom was remodeled a year ago. Do you think the brand of salt being used for the brine could be the problem or that using potassium chloridre would make a difference?


If the odor was caused by the softener you should have the odor all over the house.

The type or brand of salt should not be causing any odor. 

The CPVC won't either. 

The odor could be coming from the sink drain or the sink's overflow. You could take the trap off the sink and clean it out.


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

rar said:


> The smell goes away when the softener is put in bypass. I have been to Lowes and Home Depot and they have never heard of resin cleaner. Is there another name for it?


From a company called Pro solutions there is 
A) Pro-Softener Mate
B) Pro-Res Care
they may or may not be at the Box stores like Home Depot or Lowes.. might have to find a Water Treatment company that has them..
There are a few others out there, but a search of those 2 should turn up some others that are on the same path.
It does look like some thing got into the system that is now giving you the smell.. it is not there when the system is off and there when it is on...


----------



## Gary Slusser (Sep 16, 2008)

IMO a resin cleaner rarely gets rid of an odor in a water softener but a good resin cleaner for rust in a softener is Iron Out or Super Iron Out found in most grocery stores (detergent isle) or any hardware store or wherever softener salt is sold.


----------



## rmsully (Jan 18, 2013)

I have been having the same issues - it is in the hot water only - moved into a house that had been vacant for a year - thought it was the hot water heater - drained that thinking it was bacteria in the heater and had a large amount of calcium deposits - ended up replacing it because it needed to be done, but that did not take care of the problem - now we think it is the water softener. I am trying to trouble shoot as well. On city water. It is definitely almost a rotten egg smell but only from the hot water tap and from all taps, kitchen, bath, tub. Got better with the new hot water heater but now after a week I smell it coming back so think it must be the water softener. Unfortunately I just filled the brine tank (?) with salt pellets and do not know much about water softeners - first time owning one and husband just deployed for 13 months so I am doing this blindly. 

So should I try to do as you advised and do the 1/3 cup bleach diluted with water? I have a rain soft and no manual. I see a regeneration button - is that what I hit for the cycle?


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

You could use about a cup of the bleach down into the 3-4" tube that is in the salt tank and then start the regen on the softener control and let it go through the full cycle.
If the water gets better with out the softener on line, ie moving the bypass handle on the back side of the softener then it is the softener , if after taking the softener off line or out of the water stream the water does not get better then it is not the softener.

One thing that can go bad are the lines from the angle stops under the sinks to the faucets in the sink, I have seen customers replace them and the water clears up.


----------



## rmsully (Jan 18, 2013)

sorry, just saw page two of this thread - I will also need to figure out how to bypass and see if my smell goes away - I see that on the back of my unit but don't know how to do it


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

The bypass is either metal with a single handle that when in service is between the in coming and out going lines or it is plastic with two little handles.
If the metal then that handle will be moved so that the other end that is pointing to service shows that is it pointing to bypass and it could be hard to move if it has not been moved for some time.
If it is the plastic each one will move 90degrees, best to put a light on it and one should see that each handle can be moved from where it is clock wise when looking down from the top.


----------



## Gary Slusser (Sep 16, 2008)

rmsully said:


> I have been having the same issues - it is in the hot water only - moved into a house that had been vacant for a year - thought it was the hot water heater - drained that thinking it was bacteria in the heater and had a large amount of calcium deposits - ended up replacing it because it needed to be done, but that did not take care of the problem - now we think it is the water softener. I am trying to trouble shoot as well. On city water. It is definitely almost a rotten egg smell but only from the hot water tap and from all taps, kitchen, bath, tub. Got better with the new hot water heater but now after a week I smell it coming back so think it must be the water softener. Unfortunately I just filled the brine tank (?) with salt pellets and do not know much about water softeners - first time owning one and husband just deployed for 13 months so I am doing this blindly.
> 
> So should I try to do as you advised and do the 1/3 cup bleach diluted with water? I have a rain soft and no manual. I see a regeneration button - is that what I hit for the cycle?


If the odor is in the hot water only, it's the water heater allowing IRB or SRB (iron or sulfate reducing bacteria - they are harmless) to thrive in the water heater. They use material off certain types of anode rods to create H2S gas.

Raising the temp on the heater to 140f for an hour kills all bacteria in the heater. Just don't let anyone use the water and get burned. You could shut the outlet valve on the heater if there is one.

If the odor is in both hot and cold water, do the bleach in the salt tank water thing and then do a manual regeneration by pushing that button etc..


----------



## rmsully (Jan 18, 2013)

Akpsdvan said:


> You could use about a cup of the bleach down into the 3-4" tube that is in the salt tank and then start the regen on the softener control and let it go through the full cycle.
> If the water gets better with out the softener on line, ie moving the bypass handle on the back side of the softener then it is the softener , if after taking the softener off line or out of the water stream the water does not get better then it is not the softener.
> 
> One thing that can go bad are the lines from the angle stops under the sinks to the faucets in the sink, I have seen customers replace them and the water clears up.


I just looked inside my water softener - I assume you mean by the tube you mean the white plastic cylindrical tube - it has a cap on it with a thin black rubber tube running out of it? I pull the cap off of it and pour the bleach down that? 
I had some handymen replacing the hot water tank and they put new salt pellets in for me - right now I think the tank is "online" both valves (?) not sure what you call them are horizontal (not perpendicular) to tank. They put four bags of salt in and filled the tank almost to the top but there is no water covering them. Shouldn't there be water covering the top of the salt? 

Thank you for allowing me to ask questions. I am trying to educate myself and learn to troubleshoot myself. The previous owners bought the system and owned it, but when I called the company when we moved in over a year ago they told me ownership didn't transfer. I had them come service it once and they told me it was fine. It is just now I seem to be having this rotten egg smell resurface.


----------



## rmsully (Jan 18, 2013)

Gary Slusser said:


> If the odor is in the hot water only, it's the water heater allowing IRB or SRB (iron or sulfate reducing bacteria - they are harmless) to thrive in the water heater. They use material off certain types of anode rods to create H2S gas.
> 
> Raising the temp on the heater to 140f for an hour kills all bacteria in the heater. Just don't let anyone use the water and get burned. You could shut the outlet valve on the heater if there is one.
> 
> If the odor is in both hot and cold water, do the bleach in the salt tank water thing and then do a manual regeneration by pushing that button etc..


Thank you, I just raised the temperature to 140 degrees. the old hot water heater did need replacing, but I was surprised that the smell did continue even with a new hot water heater. The handymen did flush the pipes with bleach but only with the old hot water heater, not once the new one was installed. Could I already have bacteria in the new hot water heater? 

Thank you again for letting me ask questions.


----------



## Gary Slusser (Sep 16, 2008)

Yes you remove that cap. Add a 1/4 to 1/2 cup liquid measure of non scented regular household bleach in a gallon of water and pour it down that tube.

No the water in the salt tank doesn't have to be over the salt.

I don't understand what you mean about the valves, or what valves but... if they are kinda squarish black plastic and there is one on the inlet and one on the outlet and they are pointing sideways/across the water flow direction, that is the by pass position. They both should be inline with the water flow direction and 'pointed' toward/away form the control valve for Service. Meaning water goes through the softener.

When you say ownership didn't transfer, I hope you mean the seller didn't change their name t yours instead of that the seller didn't own the softener.... and now you're being charged rent. If they are charging you rent, talk with the previous owner and make sure they actually owned it or were paying to rent it.


----------



## rmsully (Jan 18, 2013)

sorry, using wrong terms - I said valve for "inlet" - I will try the bleach. 

I am still trying to understand what you are explaining. I think my water softener is online - working now. the inlet is in the same direction as the water pipes coming into it. Does that mean they are turned on and the water softener should be online and functioning? I apologize if I am not using terms properly. I am a newbie and still learning

and I said "ownership" when I meant "warranty" - to clarify the company said the warranty doesn't transfer from owner to owner - so when we bought the house even though the water softener came to us with the house the warranty did not transfer to us so we have to pay for any service every time they come out to look at the water softener. Which is neither here nor there.  

Either way I want to be familiar with my equipment and more knowledgeable about my house and able to fix small things.


----------



## rmsully (Jan 18, 2013)

Gary Slusser said:


> If the odor is in the hot water only, it's the water heater allowing IRB or SRB (iron or sulfate reducing bacteria - they are harmless) to thrive in the water heater. They use material off certain types of anode rods to create H2S gas.
> 
> Raising the temp on the heater to 140f for an hour kills all bacteria in the heater. Just don't let anyone use the water and get burned. You could shut the outlet valve on the heater if there is one.
> 
> If the odor is in both hot and cold water, do the bleach in the salt tank water thing and then do a manual regeneration by pushing that button etc..


I turned the hot water heater up to 140 for an hour and then ran the faucets and the smell was still there but only when running the hot water, not cold. I certainly didn't run it enough to drain the hot water tank. Since I was leaving the house for the evening, I then turned up the hot water heater (new) - old replaced due to many issues - to 150, the upper limit - and left it that way for the evening - even this morning the smell - only in hot water seems to be worse.

What would you suggest my next step be? 

As I said this was an issue when we first moved it and we drained the tank of the old hot water heater. Then with two of us (my husband and me in the house we were using a lot more water) so it went away for a couple years until he left and resurfaced about 4 months after his absence. Now I use very little water with him deployed. 

Should I run the bleach through the water softener or will that do anything? 

Thanks for any suggestions anyone can offer.


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

Is the smell as strong in the bath tub as it is at any sink?

The cup of bleach could go into a tube that is within the salt tank, that tube is about 3 or 4" across and often has a cap on the top. Some of them have a 3/8 tube coming out of the top , others have that line out the side.

It could also be that the softener will need to go more often because of your low usage, nothing wrong with your low usage , it is your usage.


----------



## Bob999 (Mar 4, 2010)

rmsully said:


> right now I think the tank is "online" both valves (?) not sure what you call them are horizontal (not perpendicular) to tank.


From your description it sounds to me as if the bypass valves are set up for water to bypass the softener. (NOT "online")

If you look carefully at the top if the bypass valves there should be an arrow showing the direction of flow of the water through the valve. On the inlet valve the arrow should be pointing toward the softener and on the outlet the arrow should be pointing away from the softener.


----------



## rmsully (Jan 18, 2013)

Akpsdvan said:


> Is the smell as strong in the bath tub as it is at any sink?
> 
> The cup of bleach could go into a tube that is within the salt tank, that tube is about 3 or 4" across and often has a cap on the top. Some of them have a 3/8 tube coming out of the top , others have that line out the side.
> 
> It could also be that the softener will need to go more often because of your low usage, nothing wrong with your low usage , it is your usage.


The smell are equally strong in the kitchen tap and next closest bathroom (stronger in bath tub tap than sink tap). I can barely notice the smell in the master bath which is at the far end of the house (I do not use that shower at all and only use the sink to wash hands and brush teeth at night using cold water. 

The sink and bathroom I use that smell the worst are the ones nearest the hot water heater and softener which are in the garage) 


I did put diluted bleach into the tube within the salt tank the bleach and hit the regenerate on the system but still trying to figure out if my system is online. The level of the salt within the tank did lower. 

I apologize that I am having so much trouble understanding the concept of whether or not the system is offline or online. I do not see any markings on my water softener. I wish I could post pictures. I would think if I used the metal tool to change the inline valve so that it looked like this "+" that would mean it was offline and shut off - is that correct? and if it looked like this "l" - ie. in the same direction as the pipes coming into and out of the system that it was online and the water was going through the softener. It that correct or do I have it backwards


----------



## rmsully (Jan 18, 2013)

Bob999 said:


> From your description it sounds to me as if the bypass valves are set up for water to bypass the softener. (NOT "online")
> 
> If you look carefully at the top if the bypass valves there should be an arrow showing the direction of flow of the water through the valve. On the inlet valve the arrow should be pointing toward the softener and on the outlet the arrow should be pointing away from the softener.


I went back out with a flashlight and it looks like the piping was covered with black insulation - I took it off and now see arrows and the words bypass. It was actually online - I just was doing a horrible job of describing. I turned it clockwise with the metal key so the little bypass valve looks like a "+" which I am assuming means it is offline. I have been running the hot water through the kitchen tap which is the closest to the hot water heater and water softener for at least five minutes and still smell the rotten egg smell. 

I did do the diluted bleach and regeneration when it was online (if I had it correctly online and it did not make a difference)

so I am not sure where to go from here. 

Not sure if it means it is the hot water heater or the water softener. If I have the water softener offline (which I am not entirely sure I do) and it is only the hot water that smells that way, is it the hot water heater (anode?) I have a brand new hot water heater? 

Is it worth having the water softener technician come out - charge is $215 just for a check up. My problem is that he could tell me I need a new system and I wouldn't know the difference.


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

rmsully said:


> The smell are equally strong in the kitchen tap and next closest bathroom (stronger in bath tub tap than sink tap). I can barely notice the smell in the master bath which is at the far end of the house (I do not use that shower at all and only use the sink to wash hands and brush teeth at night using cold water.
> 
> The sink and bathroom I use that smell the worst are the ones nearest the hot water heater and softener which are in the garage)
> 
> ...


It does sound like the softener is on line if the salt level is moving down, there is only one way that the salt is going to move down and that is by some of it getting removed from the tank and that happens when the softener uses some in a cleaning cycle.

After the softener used the salt and the bleach was there any change in the cold water smell?


----------



## rmsully (Jan 18, 2013)

Akpsdvan said:


> It does sound like the softener is on line if the salt level is moving down, there is only one way that the salt is going to move down and that is by some of it getting removed from the tank and that happens when the softener uses some in a cleaning cycle.
> 
> After the softener used the salt and the bleach was there any change in the cold water smell?


I did think that I smelled a faint smell of bleach in the water - hard to tell - I did dilute it quite a bit - one poster said to dilute it with one quart and one said one gallon so I did one gallon and I was running all taps at once. From the hot only the rotten egg smell so don't think I would have smelled any bleach. 

And definitely still the rotten egg smell either way both offline and online whichever it was - I tend to agree with you that what I think is online is correct and what I think is offline is correct. Either way I still smell the smell with the hot tap and really only the hot tap running.


----------



## rmsully (Jan 18, 2013)

Interestingly enough my water softener is running some type of cycle right now and I have no idea why. I am wondering if my handy men reset it somehow. I think the clock is reading incorrectly. It usually runs around midnight when it regenerates.


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

It is possible that with power outages that the clock can be off , and depending on the type of control as to did it reset to 12:01 am or just stop the clock and then start up again when the power comes back on.

You keep talking about the smell in the hot, but what about the cold water side? is there a smell in JUST the cold water side?

Is there a pre filter before the softener?


----------



## rmsully (Jan 18, 2013)

Akpsdvan said:


> It is possible that with power outages that the clock can be off , and depending on the type of control as to did it reset to 12:01 am or just stop the clock and then start up again when the power comes back on.
> 
> You keep talking about the smell in the hot, but what about the cold water side? is there a smell in JUST the cold water side?
> 
> Is there a pre filter before the softener?


I have not noticed any smell in the cold water side. 

The water softener never stopped what I thought was the automatic regeneration cycle even after a couple of hours and it sounded kind of odd, maybe like a grinding sound (so I finally turned it offline because I wasn't sure what to do). I have since turned it back on after a couple of hours being offline and am not sure how to proceed. 

Not sure about how to tell if there is a prefilter


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

If the smell is in the hot water but not the cold then the most likely reason is the rod that is in the water heater, it called the "Anode Rod".

A pre filter is most likely between the pressure tank if on a well and the softener or on city water it is between where the water comes in and the water softener.

Some times part of the filter outer is clear and some times they are blue or white or even tan if they are old enough.

Some of the filter refills are about 2"x9" and then there are others that are 4"x9"

But with you saying that the hot smells and the cold does not , my money is the rod in the water heater needing to either getting replaced or just removed and capped and I have been told that just removing it and capping the hole is wrong and then I have seen water heaters many years old often getting the same life with or with out the rod.


----------



## rmsully (Jan 18, 2013)

Akpsdvan said:


> If the smell is in the hot water but not the cold then the most likely reason is the rod that is in the water heater, it called the "Anode Rod".
> 
> A pre filter is most likely between the pressure tank if on a well and the softener or on city water it is between where the water comes in and the water softener.
> 
> ...


I actually have a new hot water heater as of about four days ago - it needed to be replaced for many reasons. I was expecting the smell to go away with the new hot water heater. It did not. That is why I am mystified. 

I will look for the water filter in the morning. It is past midnight here and going to go to bed tonight  and start again with this in the morning.


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

Was the smell in the hot water before the changing of the water heater?

If the smell was in the water and the water heater was changed to a new one and the smell is still in the hot, then I would say that the hot lines with in the house have a bacteria that has set up house and will need to be flushed out to get the smell out.


----------



## rmsully (Jan 18, 2013)

Akpsdvan said:


> Was the smell in the hot water before the changing of the water heater?
> 
> If the smell was in the water and the water heater was changed to a new one and the smell is still in the hot, then I would say that the hot lines with in the house have a bacteria that has set up house and will need to be flushed out to get the smell out.


The smell was in the hot water before the changing to the new hot water - when we first moved in 2009 it was very bad (the house had not been lived in for a year). We drained the tank, ran all the faucets and also had the water softener serviced during which time the water softener service man flushed it with bleach and we ran water through all the pipes/taps and the smell went away. Now in 2013 (about 4 1/2 months after my husband deployed and our water usage has gone down - maybe this is just coincidental) the smell resurfaced. 

We have drained the old tank twice. When draining it there were huge amounts of what I were told were calcium deposits. They looked like tiny bits of ground up white/gray gravel. First time someone from my church did it and second time handymen. (about three weeks apart). The first time it was drained hot water temp turned up to 130. The second time it was drained the handy men flushed the hot water tank with bleach and we ran it through all of the taps, showers, etc. until the hot water ran out. Ended up this past week replacing the hot water tank for a number of reasons. 

With the new one it seemed to take care of the problem for a few days but now it smells again. I have tried all of the suggestions. Turning up the temp to 140 degrees for an hour, then even 150 for a longer period of time (that seemed to make it smell worse), flushing bleach through the water softener, turning it offline to see if the smell is still there (it is, and it seems only in the hot water - or at least way worse in the hot water, I can't really tell if it is in the cold but now I am tired of sniffing and sniffing the water).

So how do I flush the hot lines in the house? I do not know how to do that? Does that mean that now my new hot water heater is contaminated with the bacteria already? The handymen said they flushed the old hot water heater with the bleach but I don't know how they did that.


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

Most likely the in coming line on the water heater was opened up and bleach poured in and then the faucets where opened so that bleach was smelled and turned off and waited for maybe an hour or so.

Some how the smell is coming back, either from the water coming into the house or from another point.

If you had an email address could you send a photo of the softener and incoming line set up?
Drop a pm if that would work.


----------



## Bob999 (Mar 4, 2010)

rmsully said:


> We have drained the old tank twice. When draining it there were huge amounts of what I were told were calcium deposits. They looked like tiny bits of ground up white/gray gravel. .


With a functioning water softener installed for a reasonable period of time it is difficult to understand how that could be calcium deposits. Calcium deposits would have dissolved into the soft water over time.

I think it is more likely that the particles were from an anode rode.

Given that the smell is in the hot water only the most likely explanation is the anode rod.

See here:

http://www.waterheaterrescue.com/pa...ooting/stinky-water-in-hot-water-heaters.html


----------



## Jmsres (May 3, 2014)

*Water softener outside bedroom is causing odor*

Hello, we moved into our home about a year and a half ago and we have always noticed an odor in one bedroom. We had new carpet installed and had ducts cleaned. A cousin came to visit mentioned when they had a water softener their bedroom had an odor as well and had the water softener removed. We actually need our water softener due to our water well. The water softener is literally located outside this bedroom window and the power adaptor runs thru walls and connected in the bedroom also. How can we rid this odor in the bedroom? When we moved in we hired someone to inspect and help us get the softener running again. The tech said everything looked good and showed us how to change salt from tank, we change it every 3 months. What is puzzling to us is that our water does not have an odor. Please help us


----------



## Bob999 (Mar 4, 2010)

Unless there is an odor at the water softener I think it is unlikely the source of the odor is the softener.

Have you checked carefully to rule out the possibility of some sort of leak--from the roof, around the window, from plumbing lines, or any other possible source?

You said you replaced the carpets--I assume for a reason. Perhaps whatever was in the carpets also permeated the subfloor and is still causing an odor.


----------



## DanaG (Jun 15, 2018)

I have the same musty smell in my water lines. It’s in both hot and cold lines. We just added 1/2 cup bleach to 1 gallon of water to the tube in the brine tank and ran a regeneration cycle. But we noticed that the brine tank has a really strong bleach smell. It didn’t seem to pull much of it into the tank and I don’t understand why?


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

It might take more than one regen to fully clean the resin, or it might take more than a 1/2 cup.


----------

